# Ball Pythons > BP Pictures >  Coffee Bean progression thread

## tttaylorrr

moved her into her 15qt tub today and she already ate for me

----------

C.Marie (01-02-2018),Craiga 01453 (08-24-2017),DavidNDC (11-11-2017),dr del (08-25-2017),_dylan815_ (09-20-2017),_GpBp_ (09-12-2017),_Kam_ (12-30-2017),_Kira_ (08-25-2017),_MissterDog_ (08-24-2017),MJ_Bosley (08-24-2017),_RickyNY_ (08-24-2017),_se7en_ (08-25-2017),SPIDERBALL (08-24-2017),_Starscream_ (08-25-2017)

----------


## zina10

Don't you love it !!! 

My little one did the same thing. And she was on live before I got her. Took FT in a nano second and has never slowed down. 

Your little one is going to be a JOY to be around and so pretty, too !!

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (08-24-2017),Zincubus (08-25-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> Don't you love it !!! 
> 
> My little one did the same thing. And she was on live before I got her. Took FT in a nano second and has never slowed down. 
> 
> Your little one is going to be a JOY to be around and so pretty, too !!


Coffee was on live, too!!! i had to heat up the mouse twice and she was a little slow to poke her snoot out, but she took it! i've never had a new addition eat so soon (besides Corny lol)! and to think i changed her whole setup just hours ago.

i am a VERY happy mom!!!

----------

Craiga 01453 (08-24-2017),SPIDERBALL (08-24-2017),_Trisnake_ (08-25-2017),_zina10_ (08-24-2017),Zincubus (08-25-2017)

----------


## Sunnieskys

So awesome! Pretty little girl!

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (08-24-2017)

----------


## MissterDog

As soon as I saw the title of this thread I smiled. Yay Coffee Bean won the name vote!!

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (08-24-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> As soon as I saw the title of this thread I smiled. Yay Coffee Bean won the name vote!!


i look forward to calling her my little Bean, Beanie, Coco, String Bean...

----------

donnadudette2003 (08-25-2017)

----------


## Hannahshissyfix

Congrats again and it's the best when they switch to ft without even realizing you tricked them  :Smile:

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (08-25-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> Congrats again and it's the best when they switch to ft without even realizing you tricked them


i was so happy she ate, and kinda surprised! a little while after i moved her i went to check on her temps; i lifted the fabric draped over the tub and she was out and struck at the side! i figured she had to be hungry, so i saw the opportunity and thankfully i was right!!! after she ate she sat on top of her warm hide like she was waiting for more!

----------


## Ax01

omg so tiny and cute. so smoll even compared to the the small RBI hide.   :Razz: 

also congrats on a successful feed!

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (08-25-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> omg so tiny and cute. so smoll even compared to the the small RBI hide.  
> 
> also congrats on a successful feed!


she's tiny tiny tiny! seeing her i can't believe Yellow was smaller than her when i got him.

and thank you, i'm very proud of her!

----------


## BluuWolf

Yay! I'm so happy she's settling well! I can't wait to watch her grow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (08-25-2017)

----------


## AbsoluteApril

The name Coffee Bean is so perfect.
Congrats on your new little one

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (08-25-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

this little girl has settled right in. she's currently trying to eat it sideways...i hope she figures it out.

----------


## tttaylorrr

she did it! lol.

----------


## Sunnieskys

Ya! I love the tail out of the mouth pictures lol. I'm like..you got a little schmutz right there, ya there! Lol

she is so pretty!

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (08-27-2017)

----------


## RickyNY

Smart little girls!




> Ya! I love the tail out of the mouth pictures lol. I'm like..you got a little schmutz right there, ya there! Lol
> 
> she is so pretty!


Me too  :Good Job:

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (08-27-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

so i'm about to leave home and be away for ~36hrs and decides to check on everyone. i checked on Coffee Bean and she's in blue! i was so excited, her colors are so dull and i decided to pull her out for a quick photo.

SHE. WAS. NOT. HAPPY. snappy, snappy, snappy!!! almost got my finger; i felt her lil teeth and she left the TINIEST, TINIEST mark. i actually can't even properly photograph it. i tried to power through it but she kept lunging at anything close! i've never had a snake be so snappy! i just put her away but she was all ready to throw down. it took almost a minute to her her hide back over her.

my poor little blue baby!!! i'm sorry, Coffee Bean!


EDIT: the mark is on my middle finger right below my cuticle. it's BARELY there


EDIT: pulled her out again to try and work with her for a minute. same 'tude. but i got photos!

----------

_Kira_ (09-02-2017),_MissterDog_ (09-02-2017)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> so i'm about to leave home and be away for ~36hrs and decides to check on everyone. i checked on Coffee Bean and she's in blue! i was so excited, her colors are so dull and i decided to pull her out for a quick photo.
> 
> SHE. WAS. NOT. HAPPY. snappy, snappy, snappy!!! almost got my finger; i felt her lil teeth and she left the TINIEST, TINIEST mark. i actually can't even properly photograph it. i tried to power through it but she kept lunging at anything close! i've never had a snake be so snappy! i just put her away but she was all ready to throw down. it took almost a minute to her her hide back over her.
> 
> my poor little blue baby!!! i'm sorry, Coffee Bean!
> 
> 
> EDIT: the mark is on my middle finger right below my cuticle. it's BARELY there



That savage beast!!!! Hahahahhaha!!! :ROFL:

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (09-02-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> That savage beast!!!! Hahahahhaha!!!


she was SPRING-LOADED and ready to GO! she was trying to take pop shots at me or my phone whenever she felt she was close enough. at one point she was sloooowly reaching forward trying to get as close to my other hand as she could to tag me.

i posted pics! you better appreciate them i almost died

----------


## Craiga 01453

> she was SPRING-LOADED and ready to GO! she was trying to take pop shots at me or my phone whenever she felt she was close enough. at one point she was sloooowly reaching forward trying to get as close to my other hand as she could to tag me.
> 
> i posted pics! you better appreciate them i almost died



She is no doubt ready to tag anything she can reach in those pics!!!

Deep in blue and an ornery little girl, but still gorgeous!!!! Thanks for risking life and limb to post pics for the BP.net world to enjoy!!!

----------

CKan145 (09-02-2017),_tttaylorrr_ (09-02-2017)

----------


## Sunnieskys

She soooo pissed! Lol! You're like Indiana jones who likes snakes! You almost DIED!

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (09-02-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> She soooo pissed! Lol! You're like Indiana jones who likes snakes! You almost DIED!


i almost lost a finger to her, she's a DANGER noodle!!! /s

all 3 of legless babies are as passive as can be in and out of shed, it was startling to see her so worked up; i felt bad!!! i think she's just new and she knows she smol and feels like the world is against her. something tells me she'll be my only python who feeds while in shed, 'cause she has that 'TUDE.

----------


## tttaylorrr

Coffee Bean ate last night and i woke up this morning to find she had shed!

i took her out for a quick weigh and snapped a pic. she's 131g now; up 40g in just over 2 weeks! she's still full so i'll have to weigh her again for a more accurate number.

----------

_MissterDog_ (09-07-2017),_Starscream_ (09-07-2017),_zina10_ (09-08-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

last night i had Coffee Bean out for a quick weigh and handling sesh. she was not into it, hence no pics: very tense, always watching my movements, but never snapped at me thankfully. i put her on my blanket and made a lil cave for her, but she never explored or anything; she just watched me. i guess she still sees me as a threat, but we'll work on it together!

as of last night she weighs 159g! that's +30g in under two weeks!!! she has yet to miss a meal, and she'll soon be moving up in prey size.

i'll have to put in an order at Perfect Prey soon. i'm planning on changing Yellow to a 2-week feeding schedule with medium rats, and finally switching Coffee Bean over to rats! i hope that goes as smoothly as her transition from live to f/t, which was INSTANT.

----------

Craiga 01453 (09-20-2017),_MissterDog_ (09-20-2017),_Starscream_ (09-20-2017)

----------


## BluuWolf

I'm sure she'll warm up to you real soon  She's growing really fast for you congrats ! And good luck with switching her to rats, I'm sure it'll go just fine 

Sent from my LG-D690 using Tapatalk

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (09-20-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> I'm sure she'll warm up to you real soon  She's growing really fast for you congrats ! And good luck with switching her to rats, I'm sure it'll go just fine


i hope so! since she's on a 3-4 day feeding schedule i haven't really been handling her, but i'm hoping once she moves up to larger prey and gets more weight on her she'll mellow out and we'll get to spend more time together!!!

----------


## Sunnieskys

She is secretly trying to kill you still lol

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (09-20-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> She is secretly trying to kill you still lol


but i love her )));

----------


## zina10

Arjana was the same exact way when I got her. 
Frequent but shorter handling sessions got her over the worst of it. During this summer I had less time to handle because I'm very busy, yet she is still very good.

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (10-24-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> Arjana was the same exact way when I got her. 
> Frequent but shorter handling sessions got her over the worst of it. During this summer I had less time to handle because I'm very busy, yet she is still very good.


that's good to hear. her personality is much more aggressive than my other two, so this is all new territory for me. i'll start with shorter and more frequent sessions next time i handle her (in 3 days; she gets fed tonight). thank you for your insight!

----------


## MissterDog

I shamefully admit Coffee Bean is my absolute fav of all your snakes and can't wait to see more of that feisty girl!

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (09-25-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> I shamefully admit Coffee Bean is my absolute fav of all your snakes and can't wait to see more of that feisty girl!


hahaha, sorry but i can't tell her that; if she gains any more confidence she'll probably try to bite my nose off!  :ROFL: 

today is feeding day for EVERYONE so hopefully i can get some pics or a video of all my legless children eating! last feeding Spaghetti refused (ever since i bumped her to small rats she's been on/off) so i offered her rat to Yellow and he struck! super exciting, but that means he'll probably refuse tonight lol.

i love feeding days.  :Smile:

----------

_MissterDog_ (09-25-2017),_Starscream_ (09-25-2017)

----------


## Sunnieskys

Is she still in kill mode? Such a danger noodle, being sassy pants!

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (09-25-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> Is she still in kill mode? Such a danger noodle, being sassy pants!


she hasn't struck at me in over a week or so; she's not like she was when in shed. honestly i think she's just constantly hungry. last feeding was on day 4 (usually she's fed after 3 days) and she was half out of her hide with her nose to the top of the tub, waiting for anything she could eat like she was starving.

i really think once she has enough weight on her she'll mellow out, but i'll have to keep working with her too.

----------

_zina10_ (09-25-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

+10g in 7 days plus she left me a big poo. she's currently still sitting on the scale, flicking her tongue and watching me very carefully with her head raised. she seems fairly chill, well as chill as i've ever seen her lol.

i might take more pics if she behaves.

EDIT: fear her

----------

_Kcl_ (10-12-2017),_MissterDog_ (09-27-2017),Misternewbie (09-27-2017)

----------


## Misternewbie

She is so awesome! Love the attitude too lol

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (09-27-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

guess who joined the bite club? (,:

despite this, we had a positive handling experience! i laid down on my belly and got as flat as possible, and within 10 minutes she started to relax and explore a bit! eventually she started to come towards me, and i stayed perfectly still. she checked me out for about 5 minutes from a safe distance, then moved on.

i decided she did a good job and was going to put her away when my touch spooked her and she got me. you can still her still posing in the background lol.

still, i'm very happy to finally see her relax a bit even though it was for a short time.

----------

_Godzilla78_ (09-27-2017),_MissterDog_ (09-27-2017)

----------


## MissterDog

Omg haha what a little savage! Already weighing more than Tapioca and ready to take on the world!

"BAD TOUCH!!!"

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (09-27-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> Omg haha what a little savage! Already weighing more than Tapioca and ready to take on the world!
> 
> "BAD TOUCH!!!"


seeing her be curious and explore at bit, and even come TOWARDS me, was well worth the pot shot she got on me. i'm proud of her!

----------

_MissterDog_ (09-27-2017)

----------


## GiddyGoat

Hahaha... I think we all expected that loll. How did I miss this thread?? 

"THATS IT HOOMAN I WANR CHU TOO MUCH!" *noms* 

I will try to keep on this thread now, but it seems like you're making some really good progress even with the bite. Awesome job and congrats :D

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (09-27-2017)

----------


## cletus

Beautiful snake!

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (09-27-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> Beautiful snake!


thank you.  the moment i saw her i immediately fell in love. attitude and all, she's perfect.

----------


## Starscream

Dang, she a big girl. How old is she again? lmao. So gorgeous ;w;. Those paradox spots just complete that whole look.

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (09-27-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> Hahaha... I think we all expected that loll. How did I miss this thread?? 
> 
> "THATS IT HOOMAN I WANR CHU TOO MUCH!" *noms* 
> 
> I will try to keep on this thread now, but it seems like you're making some really good progress even with the bite. Awesome job and congrats


thank you.  she's been a fantastic addition, and i do enjoy that she's so different and more feisty from the others; she keeps my on my toes.

----------

_GiddyGoat_ (09-28-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> Dang, she a big girl. How old is she again? lmao. So gorgeous ;w;. Those paradox spots just complete that whole look.


she was born July 31 of this year, so almost 2 months old!

----------


## Starscream

> she was born July 31 if this year, so almost 2 months old!


DANG, she's two months younger than Maze and just. Dang. She gonna be a big girl! (Maze was 131g last I weighed her.)

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (09-27-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> DANG, she's two months younger than Maze and just. Dang. She gonna be a big girl! (Maze was 131g last I weighed her.)


she's also on a 3-4 day feeding schedule instead of 7, so that probably helps haha. she's definitely always hungry!!!

----------


## Starscream

> she's also on a 3-4 day feeding schedule instead of 7, so that probably helps haha. she's definitely always hungry!!!


Maze was on a 4 day schedule when I first got her. She didn't gain much weight that way though, ironically? Weird. Now she's on 5 days and the grams just keep adding up. IDK my guy. It's good that she's a great feeder! From her 'tude that doesn't look like you'll have a problem with that  :Razz: .

(Every time I see her I just kinda go 'HNNNNNG ADORABLE' to myself.)

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (09-27-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> Maze was on a 4 day schedule when I first got her. She didn't gain much weight that way though, ironically? Weird. Now she's on 5 days and the grams just keep adding up. IDK my guy. It's good that she's a great feeder! From her 'tude that doesn't look like you'll have a problem with that .
> 
> (Every time I see her I just kinda go 'HNNNNNG ADORABLE' to myself.)


i think the same about Maze. 

everyone's different, but as long as they're growing that's all that matters!

ps: i'm female.

----------


## Starscream

> i think the same about Maze. 
> 
> everyone's different, but as long as they're growing that's all that matters!
> 
> ps: i'm female.


Oop, sorry. I call everybody 'my guy'. Didn't mean to offend, won't happen again.

Thanks! I can't bother her until she sheds so now I'm just eyeing everybody else's snakes with my mouth watering. I'm dying. help. Lmao.

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (09-27-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> Oop, sorry. I call everybody 'my guy'. Didn't mean to offend, won't happen again.
> 
> Thanks! I can't bother her until she sheds so now I'm just eyeing everybody else's snakes with my mouth watering. I'm dying. help. Lmao.


no offense taken, i was just unsure if you knew. 

i def know that feel, but that's why i have four snakes so i can always handle someone!!!

----------


## Starscream

> no offense taken, i was just unsure if you knew. 
> 
> i def know that feel, but that's why i have four snakes so i can always handle someone!!!


If only I had the space for more snake children! For now I'll just ogle your lil Bean there and Tapioca and lie on the ground lmao.

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (09-27-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

taking photos for my other thread gave me a chance to handle and weigh her. she was very well behaved! a bit tense, not like other times, but no posturing.

holding her in my palm, i placed my index finger beneath her head every time she raised it, which seemed to help her realize she's not getting the chance to posture.

SHE'S 197g!!! she's going to need a bigger tub quicker than i anticipated! I LOVE HER.

----------

_Godzilla78_ (10-11-2017),_MissterDog_ (10-11-2017),_Starscream_ (10-11-2017)

----------


## MissterDog

What! No way!! She's officially weighing more than Tappy who is now 164!

Shes growing!!! Such an adorable little monster <3 I still can't get over her little orange "bean" mark.

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (10-11-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> What! No way!! She's officially weighing more than Tappy who is now 164!
> 
> Shes growing!!! Such an adorable little monster <3 I still can't get over her little orange "bean" mark.


wow, i didn't realize!!! but he's not far behind! i hope she's going to be a big girl.  as my first female, i can't wait to see her full grown and get bigger than Yellow.

----------

_MissterDog_ (10-11-2017)

----------


## Ax01

> taking photos for my other thread gave me a chance to handle and weigh her. she was very well behaved! a bit tense, not like other times, but no posturing.
> 
> holding her in my palm, i placed my index finger beneath her head every time she raised it, which seemed to help her realize she's not getting the chance to posture.
> 
> SHE'S 197g!!! she's going to need a bigger tub quicker than i anticipated! I LOVE HER.


that pix of Beanie sitting in her hide is so cute.   :Smile:   haha that lil hide would be like a hat for my Super Cinny Shadow. she's like 1,500grams currently.

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (10-11-2017)

----------


## Starscream

Gorgeous Girl Continues To Wow Locals

Maybe someday she'll be less terrified of being eaten by the Warm Thing That Feeds. (Does she think ur just trying to fatten her up? lol!)

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (10-11-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> that pix of Beanie sitting in her hide is so cute.    haha that lil hide would be like a hat for my Super Cinny Shadow. she's like 1,500grams currently.


HAH, that would be funny to see!

the small hides used to look big compared to her; now she's starting to dwarf them. i know i'll miss her bby stage...bites and all.

----------


## tttaylorrr

> Gorgeous Girl Continues To Wow Locals
> 
> Maybe someday she'll be less terrified of being eaten by the Warm Thing That Feeds. (Does she think ur just trying to fatten her up? lol!)


she probably thinks i'm scheming to git 'er!
"i don't know why that warm tree keeps bringing me food and holding me...but it can't be good."

----------

_Starscream_ (10-11-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> wow, i didn't realize!!! but he's not far behind! i hope she's going to be a big girl.  as my first female, i can't wait to see her full grown and get bigger than Yellow.


omg she's NOT my first female what was i thinking?? i'm watching Cubs playoffs i'm not really paying attention!!!

----------


## tttaylorrr

did my morning routine and found this:


so of course now i'm paranoid that i broke quarantine; i've never seen any of my snakes soak. i did have her out yesterday on my white comforter without noticing anything...idk. she gets fed tonight so i won't be able to check her and her husbandry for a few days.

OR this could be a security issue. she is outgrowing her hides...do i move her to a bigger tub already? i'm going to check out tubs at target today to see what will fit two mediums. also, since Yellow is claiming my other medium hides, i need to order new ones.

maybe i'm overthinking it all. ugh!!!

----------


## BallPythonWannaBe

Maybe she's just chillin  :Razz:

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (10-12-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> Maybe she's just chillin


i hope so. i have seen her in her water dish before, but not as nicely coiled like she is here. i'll just be keeping a close eye on her for the next week or so, along with my new pied boy too.

----------


## Kcl

Last shed 9/7 and growing fast - sounds to me like she's just ready to go into shed. Timing is right.

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (10-12-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> Last shed 9/7 and growing fast - sounds to me like she's just ready to go into shed. Timing is right.


omgosh i didn't even think about a shed...timing _definitely_ is right. i'll be keeping an eye on her for the next few weeks for signs of shed. thanks for your input!

----------


## tttaylorrr

her first rat (pup)

----------

_Kcl_ (10-23-2017),_Starscream_ (10-23-2017)

----------


## oodaT

Definitely looking good 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (10-23-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> Definitely looking good 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


can't wait to weigh her after this meal and get size comparison pics. she's growing up so fast!

----------


## Starscream

Out of curiosity, did she shed recently? I know someone mentioned it's been a while.

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (10-23-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> Out of curiosity, did she shed recently? I know someone mentioned it's been a while.


no she hasn't, and i didn't notice any signs (she looked a tad dry) when feeding but i was gone all weekend and didn't really look.

----------


## Starscream

> no she hasn't, and i didn't notice any signs (she looked a tad dry) when feeding but i was gone all weekend and didn't really look.


hmm, girl likes to keep us in suspense. anyways, im eager to see how much this lovely monster girl weighs as well, keep us posted! lol

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (10-23-2017)

----------


## BallPythonWannaBe

Yay Coffee!

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (10-23-2017)

----------


## Sunnieskys

The vicious killer! Lol

she is really beautiful!

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (10-24-2017)

----------


## MmmBanana

I wish my little BEL would eat like coffee bean!  :Tears:  lol

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (10-24-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

my baby's finally in blue 

i didn't want to mess with her too much since she was on high alert, so no weigh-in today.

in spite of being in blue she was MUCH more behaved than her last shed: no pot shots or snapping. she was of course nervous, but never looked like she was going to actually strike out. very happy for her.

----------

_Alicia_ (10-24-2017),_Kcl_ (10-25-2017),_MmmBanana_ (10-25-2017),_Starscream_ (10-24-2017)

----------


## Starscream

SUSPENSE BEGONE, FOR THERE BE THE PRELUDE OF SHED!

she's a good girl. <3

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (10-25-2017)

----------


## MmmBanana

She is adorable!

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (10-25-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> SUSPENSE BEGONE, FOR THERE BE THE PRELUDE OF SHED!
> 
> she's a good girl. <3


i was so happy to see her attitude change; she'll be my gentle giant in no time.

look at the difference in body language!

----------

_Starscream_ (10-25-2017),_zina10_ (10-25-2017)

----------


## Newbie39

Much calmer.  Very Nice snake.

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (10-25-2017)

----------


## oodaT

> i was so happy to see her attitude change; she'll be my gentle giant in no time.
> 
> look at the difference in body language!


That stance is just screaming "dont let that finger/hand slip in front of my face"  :Very Happy:

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (10-25-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> That stance is just screaming "dont let that finger/hand slip in front of my face"


she nicked me before that first photo

----------


## Ax01

> i was so happy to see her attitude change; she'll be my gentle giant in no time.
> 
> look at the difference in body language!


WOW she looks HUGE!!

good job gurls!

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (10-25-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> WOW she looks HUGE!!
> 
> good job gurls!


i can't believe it either. (,:
i can't wait for her to shed out to weigh her!!! she really is getting big. she can NOT fit in the small hides anymore, and i feel like she's cramped in the 15qt. next tub size up is 32qt and i worry if that's too big a jump, but i'm sure she'll be fine.

----------


## Regius_049

> i can't believe it either. (,:
>  next tub size up is 32qt and i worry if that's too big a jump, but i'm sure she'll be fine.


I house all my young ball pythons (from approximately 90g to 800g) in 30-31 qt IRIS tubs as their "grow up" enclosures prior to moving them into a final, larger enclosure.  Occasionally I will have to add additional clutter for the smaller snakes, but overall, I have had very few issues with this approach.

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (10-25-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> I house all my young ball pythons (from approximately 90g to 800g) in 30-31 qt IRIS tubs as their "grow up" enclosures prior to moving them into a final, larger enclosure.  Occasionally I will have to add additional clutter for the smaller snakes, but overall, I have had very few issues with this approach.


thank you for the reply! that makes me feel better about the switch. i think after she sheds out i'll move her!

----------


## Starscream

> i was so happy to see her attitude change; she'll be my gentle giant in no time.
> 
> look at the difference in body language!


@the first image: SHE ATTAC

She looks so much more relaxed in the second picture! Wow! Maze tried to get me twice her first shed, no problems since. That first shed with new people must be super scary! lol. Lil Bean's getting it, though. Maybe she'll become more friendly with time?

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (10-25-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> @the first image: SHE ATTAC
> 
> She looks so much more relaxed in the second picture! Wow! Maze tried to get me twice her first shed, no problems since. That first shed with new people must be super scary! lol. Lil Bean's getting it, though. Maybe she'll become more friendly with time?


with time, weight and regular handling. user @zina10 suggested shorter, more frequent handling sessions and they've been working out wonderfully for her.  :Aww:

----------

_zina10_ (10-25-2017)

----------


## omglolchrisss

Awww she's getting so big!!

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (10-25-2017)

----------


## zina10

> with time, weight and regular handling. user @zina10 suggested shorter, more frequent handling sessions and they've been working out wonderfully for her.



She is BEAUTIFUL !!! 

And yes, what a difference in body language. In the first picture she is so tense...second picture, loose and relaxed coils. AWESOME !!

She really does remind me of Arjana. She was the same exact way. Now she rarely even looks worried and no more defensiveness. Some calm down the longer they are handled, some become more frantic to the point of "hysteria", LOL. Short and often did the trick for Arjana. 

They can live 40+ years, there is no rush to accomplish anything. Slow and steady does the trick  :Wink:  Patience goes a long way with Ball Pythons..

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (10-25-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> She is BEAUTIFUL !!! 
> 
> And yes, what a difference in body language. In the first picture she is so tense...second picture, loose and relaxed coils. AWESOME !!
> 
> She really does remind me of Arjana. She was the same exact way. Now she rarely even looks worried and no more defensiveness. Some calm down the longer they are handled, some become more frantic to the point of "hysteria", LOL. Short and often did the trick for Arjana. 
> 
> They can live 40+ years, there is no rush to accomplish anything. Slow and steady does the trick  Patience goes a long way with Ball Pythons..


i was so, so thankful for your advice and guidance. not many of us deal with these snappy babies, or just don't talk about it. it's really changed how i handle her and, honestly, my relationship with her. it's hard to bond with a snake who is scared and wants to murder you lol.  it's nice to have someone who has gone through this before me, and has given me advice.

thank you for everything, zina.  <3 you're awesome.

----------

_zina10_ (10-25-2017)

----------


## zina10

> i was so, so thankful for your advice and guidance. not many of us deal with these snappy babies, or just don't talk about it. it's really changed how i handle her and, honestly, my relationship with her. it's hard to bond with a snake who is scared and wants to murder you lol.  it's nice to have someone who has gone through this before me, and has given me advice.
> 
> thank you for everything, zina.  <3 you're awesome.


You are welcome  :Smile:  
Arjana was a learning curve for me, that's for sure !!   :Wink:  But in a way, raising one like "this" is rewarding, too ! You really get to notice the progress you make, and you fall in love with them all over again  :Smile:  I've learned from tips I found online, as well as my own experience. Ending the handling session before they get frantic takes the stress out of it for them and the handler. Before you know it, the snake learns to trust it won't die, the handler gets to enjoy the snake and all is well that ends well  :Wink:  

I can't wait to watch Coffee Bean grow up, she is such a unique color, make sure you update again when she is wearing her new skin. She is beautiful!!

----------

_Godzilla78_ (10-25-2017),_tttaylorrr_ (10-25-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> You are welcome  
> Arjana was a learning curve for me, that's for sure !!   But in a way, raising one like "this" is rewarding, too ! You really get to notice the progress you make, and you fall in love with them all over again  I've learned from tips I found online, as well as my own experience. Ending the handling session before they get frantic takes the stress out of it for them and the handler. Before you know it, the snake learns to trust it won't die, the handler gets to enjoy the snake and all is well that ends well  
> 
> I can't wait to watch Coffee Bean grow up, she is such a unique color, make sure you update again when she is wearing her new skin. She is beautiful!!




i learn from her every day, and i really DO feel like i'm falling in love with her all over again. with Yellow it was instant because he's so calm; it came easily. as much as i hate to admit, she kinda scared me a bit in the beginning! i'm just thankful to connect with others who can help and truly get what i'm dealing with; i feel reassured i'm doing okay, as is Coffee Bean.

tell Arjana i said thank you for helping us!!! give her a plump rat next meal for me.

----------

_Godzilla78_ (10-25-2017),_zina10_ (10-25-2017)

----------


## zina10

That's the one thing you can always count on when it comes to Arjana. She will not say no to any food. LMAO !!!

Joking aside, I know (and knew) exactly how you felt, because I went through the same emotions. First is the excitement and anticipation. Can't wait to get it. 
Then...its a little pisspot of a thing. Not the calm/curious/sweet BP we all want. 

Also hard to talk about, this nagging little disappointed feeling inside. Esp. when you try hard to get them over it and it doesn't seem to work, quite the opposite. But its a learning experience and once you figure out the little buggers and what works for them, it gets so much better, and quickly, too! And then it just keeps improving. Both of you are already doing great and in a few month you'll do nothing but laugh when you think back on what a angry, tense little noodle she used to be!

----------

_Godzilla78_ (10-25-2017),_tttaylorrr_ (10-25-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

look what i found!

264g 

she was very relaxed, though balled up. i love her.

----------

_Godzilla78_ (11-05-2017),_GpBp_ (10-28-2017),_MissterDog_ (11-04-2017),_Starscream_ (10-28-2017),_zina10_ (10-28-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

day 1 vs day whatever we're at now

----------

_Godzilla78_ (11-05-2017),_MissterDog_ (11-05-2017),_Starscream_ (10-28-2017)

----------


## Starscream

Aaaaaah! Precious girl! And the look on her lil face is hilarious. 'What the heck mum why am I awake so early!' So proud of her :').

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (10-28-2017)

----------


## zina10

Such a pretty girl. 

And much nicer demeanor ..hehe.

I love the "silver glow" she is getting, so beautiful !!

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (10-28-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

quick handling session before moving her into her 32qt bin. this was our first stress-free handling session. she was relaxed and exploring like i've never seen. yay.

----------

_Starscream_ (11-04-2017),_zina10_ (11-04-2017)

----------


## Ashleigh91

> quick handling session before moving her into her 32qt bin. this was our first stress-free handling session. she was relaxed and exploring like i've never seen. yay.


Look at those dark eyes and that puppy face in the last pic! She's stunning.

Glad to hear she's starting to stress out less!

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (11-04-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> Look at those dark eyes and that puppy face in the last pic! She's stunning.
> 
> Glad to hear she's starting to stress out less!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


she was like a completely different snake tonight. she seemed to actually enjoy being out of her tub, sniffin' around.

----------


## Sunnieskys

Awwwwww no more trying to kill you. Love that little beep.

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (11-05-2017)

----------


## omglolchrisss

Aww she seems more relaxed and stress free than me!! Good job Taylor you're an awesome snake mom!

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (11-05-2017)

----------


## zina10

Look at her !!! So at ease  :Smile: 

And such a Beauty !!!

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (11-05-2017)

----------


## Starscream

Wow, I didn't even know she had a paradox spot near her tail, she was so balled up all the time. Wonderful progress! And beautiful too 😍.

----------

_omglolchrisss_ (11-05-2017),_tttaylorrr_ (11-05-2017)

----------


## SDA

Your choco-latte coffee bean is becoming quite the chubby little noodle-monkey. I still say she is biding her time to eventually eat you but don't take my word for it.

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (11-05-2017)

----------


## Godzilla78

She is gonna age well.  She seems to get more beautiful all the time.  I can hardly wait to see her full grown!

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (11-06-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> Look at her !!! So at ease 
> 
> And such a Beauty !!!





> Aww she seems more relaxed and stress free than me!! Good job Taylor you're an awesome snake mom!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk





> Awwwwww no more trying to kill you. Love that little beep.


thank you guys. she's really starting to show her true personality. i'm so happy i'm not going to die anymore. (,:

----------


## tttaylorrr

> Wow, I didn't even know she had a paradox spot near her tail, she was so balled up all the time. Wonderful progress! And beautiful too .


i know!!! i've barely been able to show off her markings because she never let's me! this was the first time i was able to capture them. so glad you noticed!

----------


## tttaylorrr

> She is gonna age well.  She seems to get more beautiful all the time.  I can hardly wait to see her full grown!


the bigger she's getting the more her colors really stand out and. she needs a new photo shoot real soon!

----------


## tttaylorrr

> Your choco-latte coffee bean is becoming quite the chubby little noodle-monkey. I still say she is biding her time to eventually eat you but don't take my word for it.


she's learning that this battle between us is a marathon, not a race. LOL.

she's going to be a big, fat, and potential killer adult.

----------


## tttaylorrr

first meal in her new tub!!!

----------

_Ashleigh91_ (11-10-2017),_Starscream_ (11-10-2017)

----------


## Booper

What a cutie <3 Glad she took a feeding in her new tub!

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (11-11-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

she used to never let me hold her like this, or shove a camera in her face. 



she's starting to get all this speckling!

----------

_MissterDog_ (11-13-2017),_omglolchrisss_ (11-13-2017),_Starscream_ (11-13-2017)

----------


## MissterDog

Omg her face!! She has one of the cutest faces ever!

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (11-13-2017)

----------


## omglolchrisss

Good Job taming down that little noodle!! And omg the snoot!!! How adorable

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (11-13-2017)

----------


## zina10

Would you look at that sweet noodle  :Smile:  So pretty!! 

Looks as happy as can be  :Smile:

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (11-14-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

last night was such a weird feeding for EVERYONE (Pumpkin, Spaghetti and Yellow). i took a video of Coffee Bean striking but at the very last second she aimed at the side and bites on the lil grips at the end of the forceps. i was trying to gently get the forceps free but you can hear her teeth grating on the metal grips and it's a HORRIBLE sound. she just would not let go so i had to gently wiggle them free.

you can hear the metal against her teeth as soon as she pounds the rat pup and while i'm trying to get the forceps frew. i warn you, it's not a pleasant sound:


then after her "kill" she uncoiled and wandered towards me from inside her tub. i'm like _...oookay_ and i carefully grabbed the rat pup, reheated, and re-offered. she refused to strike; she'd stick her face aaaaall over that feeder and sniff every hair, but never struck. she kept tracking the feeder so i kept dangling, but eventually she like, raised up so high she got above the tongs. she ended up coming down right on top of the feeder and when i wiggled it beneath her BAM! strike.


then she did this for a few minutes...

----------


## tttaylorrr

> you can hear the metal against her teeth as soon as she pounds the rat pup and while i'm trying to get the forceps free. i warn you, it's not a pleasant sound:


here's the video
https://streamable.com/6z43c

all the clicking and grating...that her wittle teefs  :Sad:

----------


## oodaT

Still a good feed. I try not to hold my feeders right at the head/neck area any more, just in case they do decide to turn at the last moment. Eros, my Mojave, done it once and he coiled my 18" tweezers(luckily they have the rubber coating), had to let him do his thing before I could retrieve them. I now hold them all middle of the back, least amount of grip I can, that way when they strike the hit usually knocks the feeder out the tweezers.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (11-21-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> Still a good feed. I try not to hold my feeders right at the head/neck area any more, just in case they do decide to turn at the last moment. Eros, my Mojave, done it once and he coiled my 18" tweezers(luckily they have the rubber coating), had to let him do his thing before I could retrieve them. I now hold them all middle of the back, least amount of grip I can, that way when they strike the hit usually knocks the feeder out the tweezers.


she did this once as a baby, grabbing the tongs. i think she might like to strike at the side of the head. guess i gotta be careful now. when i was heating the feeder before filming she was almost half out of her tub!

----------


## KillerKame

Fluffy has also grabbed the tweezers. It was such an ugly sound trying to get those out. I worried so much about hurting him.

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (11-21-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> Fluffy has also grabbed the tweezers. It was such an ugly sound trying to get those out. I worried so much about hurting him.


i know. every time i'd just twitch my hand she'd squeeze harder and i could hear her teeth grating the grips. i thought i could have broken a tooth. thankfully she came out just fine and with a full tummy.

----------


## tttaylorrr

quick weigh

----------

_Ashleigh91_ (12-11-2017),_hilabeans_ (12-11-2017),_omglolchrisss_ (12-13-2017),_zina10_ (12-11-2017)

----------


## zina10

What a gorgeous snake she is  :Smile:

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (12-11-2017)

----------


## MD_Pythons

Ahhh, super cinnamons are so pretty. You've got a gorgeous snake there

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (12-11-2017)

----------


## Starscream

I was just thinking yesterday about your lil Bean :'). Almost posted for an update, and lo and behold, there she is! Looking feisty!

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (12-11-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

feeding video from the other night 
https://streamable.com/cxybi

----------


## dr del

It's at that point I normally squeal like a little girl and drop the tongs.  :Very Happy:

----------

_Godzilla78_ (12-27-2017),_tttaylorrr_ (12-21-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

juuuuuust coming out of her blue phase, and no snapping today. she snapped at me the other day when her eyes were REALLY blue, but i couldn't blame her.

----------

_Starscream_ (12-29-2017)

----------


## Godzilla78

> juuuuuust coming out of her blue phase, and no snapping today. she snapped at me the other day when her eyes were REALLY blue, but i couldn't blame her.


No touchy when Im blue! Ssssss


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (12-27-2017)

----------


## Starscream

An Entire Handful of Noodle -- I'm jeally. (Maze is sort of. Almost there. Sort of). Can't wait to see how dark and shimmery she looks after her shed! ;w;

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (12-29-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> An Entire Handful of Noodle -- I'm jeally. (Maze is sort of. Almost there. Sort of). Can't wait to see how dark and shimmery she looks after her shed! ;w;


i hope i get home tonight and she's shed out.  :Aww:  i'll be sure to use my nice camera if she does!

----------


## tttaylorrr

just as i thought: she shed out the other night! these are from the morning after.

unedited photos. enjoy!

----------

_MissterDog_ (12-31-2017),_Starscream_ (12-31-2017)

----------


## Starscream

Aaaaahhhh!! Look at that shiny, shiny child! I love the reflectiveness off her scales -- she's only getting more beautiful with age!

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (12-31-2017)

----------


## MissterDog

So cute and gorgeous! And wow she's so much grown! I love how she's almost taking a silvery shade now!

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (12-31-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> Aaaaahhhh!! Look at that shiny, shiny child! I love the reflectiveness off her scales -- she's only getting more beautiful with age!


her irridesence looks much better in person; it's very hard to capture! she really does get better-looking every day. 


> So cute and gorgeous! And wow she's so much grown! I love how she's almost taking a silvery shade now!


she's growing up so fast.  and yes, she's getting this silvery undertone to her and i love it! she's also getting some speckling from her paradox-ness and it's cool to watch as she grows.

i just love her.

----------


## Godzilla78

Her paradox markings show better than ever in these pics.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (12-31-2017)

----------


## MmmBanana

She is growing so fast it seems! She is beautiful!

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (12-31-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

proudly showing off her kill of her first weaned rat. she's just shy of the 350g mark but i figured she's ready for the next size up.

----------

_MissterDog_ (01-02-2018),_Starscream_ (01-02-2018),_zina10_ (01-02-2018)

----------


## zina10

What a good girl! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (01-02-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> What a good girl! 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ain't she??

----------

_zina10_ (01-02-2018)

----------


## omglolchrisss

Im really loving her coloring!!

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (01-02-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

she's got a full tummy from 2 days ago but i was checking tubs and she came out. she was squirming so i had to put her in a bowl.

one hiss when i picked her up and that's all. good girl.

360g full.

----------

_Starscream_ (01-22-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

here's a chart i made plotting her feedings and growth over ~150 days.


*high-res PDF here!*

----------

_Starscream_ (01-22-2018),_Sunnieskys_ (01-22-2018)

----------


## Sunnieskys

That is amazing! I want to do one too! Tell me how?

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (01-22-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> That is amazing! I want to do one too! Tell me how?


thank you!!! i'm a designer for a living and used Adobe Illustrator for this; it's an original design.  i'm sure there are similar programs out there for free!

----------


## tttaylorrr

this girl has never. missed. a single. meal.

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (01-30-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

look who's ready for her first small rat!

----------

_MissterDog_ (03-04-2018),_Starscream_ (03-04-2018),_zina10_ (03-04-2018)

----------


## MissterDog

Wow she grew! Is that the same little feisty girl we all know and love??? Absolutely beautiful! I really like how she's getting more coppery flecks on her!

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (03-04-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> Wow she grew! Is that the same little feisty girl we all know and love??? Absolutely beautiful! I really like how she's getting more coppery flecks on her!


i didn't notice any poop in the tub so the weight is probably a bit off.

i need to take a video of her now and show you all how she's changed. she's like a totally different noodle! i can touch her head and handle her just fine. she can be a bit flighty before she's out but she's a sweetie once she's in your hands.

----------

_MissterDog_ (03-04-2018),_Starscream_ (03-04-2018),_zina10_ (03-04-2018)

----------


## Sunnieskys

She is a big noodle now.

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (03-05-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

quick snaps of The Bean, just starting to go into her shed cycle.

----------

_MissterDog_ (04-03-2018),_Pengil_ (04-04-2018)

----------


## Sunnieskys

She still has that I'm goi g to kill you look. She is a beauty.

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (04-03-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> She still has that I'm goi g to kill you look. She is a beauty.


her face is usually facing mine

----------


## Phillydubs

Black snake power!!!!

shes gooooorg

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (04-03-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

updated photos of the Bean.

----------

dr del (04-18-2018),_Godzilla78_ (04-18-2018),_hilabeans_ (04-18-2018),_Kam_ (04-18-2018),_MD_Pythons_ (04-18-2018),_Starscream_ (04-18-2018),_zina10_ (04-19-2018)

----------


## Kam

> updated photos of the Bean.


I just drooled. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (04-18-2018)

----------


## AnnieHeart

I love her!!!

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (04-19-2018)

----------


## Sunnieskys

She is so cute! Glad she is out of her murder stage lol.  She is getting more spots too.

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (04-19-2018)

----------


## zina10

So beautiful! Wow...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (04-19-2018)

----------


## C.Marie

Very nice looking noodle you got there glad to hear she is thriving so much under your love and care  :Smile:

----------


## Sgt7212

> updated photos of the Bean.



Loooooooooooove those Super Cinnys!!! She is gorgeous!!! 😍

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (04-19-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

caught the Bean soaking on 5/20, caught her in blue 5/27. not a single hiss from this girl.

----------

dr del (05-27-2018),_Godzilla78_ (05-27-2018),_richardhind1972_ (05-27-2018),_zina10_ (05-27-2018)

----------


## Sunnieskys

Omg look how big she is! Still a beauty!

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (05-27-2018)

----------


## Godzilla78

Wow, really nice colorings as she ages

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (05-27-2018)

----------


## zina10

> caught the Bean soaking on 5/20, caught her in blue 5/27. not a single hiss from this girl.


Gorgeous! And do big! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Kam_ (05-29-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (05-27-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

super quick snaps. she's looking much more healthy and toned now that ive spaced her feedings out a bit.

she also just turned one about a week ago!

----------

_Alicia_ (08-07-2018),_ckuhn003_ (08-07-2018),_MissterDog_ (08-07-2018),_Starscream_ (08-07-2018)

----------


## MissterDog

> super quick snaps. she's looking much more healthy and toned now that ive spaced her feedings out a bit.
> 
> she also just turned one about a week ago!


haha is it bad that she's still my favorite? Love seeing how much she's grown!! :Very Happy:  :Love:

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (09-07-2018)

----------

